# River Sandal shootout!



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Best River Sandal?


RIP Chaco for me at least. No other sandals in the last 20 years but with the changes lately, no vibram soles, and a product I no longer like I am in the market to try something new. I know Chaco has a repair option and I am looking into that, probably will with at least a couple pair if they...




www.mountainbuzz.com





Most happy with the resoled USA chacos if you still pair that can be worked on. Happy with the Bedrocks but no where close to Chaco sole and being burly.

Would love to hear about any new options.


----------



## Bbfozzy (7 mo ago)

I've been wearing Chaco's for the last several years, but this year I bought a pair of Keen's, I wanted the additional toe protection they have, and have been happy with them so far. So now it really depends on what I'm doing, just a casual day float or multi day trip, as to which one I put on.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a pair of the Merrill flips and like the soles (vibram) but not the straps. My last pair of good Chaco flips got stolen in Mexico last winter😕

if you get them re soled do they put on the vibram soles?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

mkashzg said:


> if you get them re soled do they put on the vibram soles?


Yes, can pick different soles including the vibram


----------



## uthbtr (Feb 28, 2021)

This happened to my most recent chacos about 10 months after I got them. So I'm also looking for new sandal recommendations.


----------



## JEFFTHEROBOT (Jun 22, 2016)

Bedrock sandal and never look back.








Cairn 3D PRO II Adventure Sandals


Fast + Free US Shipping For wet and slippery missions, there’s Cairn 3D Pro II, the ultimate adventure sandal outfitted with our new Hook-heel strap, extra-sticky Vibram® Megagrip outsole, and molded 3D footbed. The Pro II G-hook and loop system locks in the heel strap like it does the front...




bedrocksandals.com


----------



## Michael P (Mar 18, 2009)

Another shout out for the Keen's. Great foot protection, good traction, hold up well, I generally get 5 years out of a pair and I wear them all the time, Men's tend to fit wide which I need. Can be warm but the protection is worth it to me.


----------



## Dstruxx (Apr 1, 2021)

I had a pair of Keens for well over a decade, then I bought a new pair around 2015. After one grand trip the stitching blew out of the heel and they went back. I would love a similar type that doesn't fall apart.


----------



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

New Astral sandals look pretty nice, but I haven't tried them yet. I had some durability issues with a couple of Astral non-sandal shoes in the past, but I can't say whose fault it was. Nice company with good service.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I also had problems with Astral shoe durability. Excellent sole though. Traction action on everything, well except loose gravel but nothing works on big ball bearings.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

I had a pair of the astral sandals and the webbing is simply glued in place and ripped out on their 2nd river day.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Don't dismiss Etsy, Poshmark, eBay, etc. 
Have found older models of all of the above mentioned in excellent shape
Also have discover the same in thrift stores; I look around in every town I happen to pass through, with very good results


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

I bought a pair of bedrocks in July of 2019 that are still going strong, albeit the tread under the ball of my foot is a bit worn down. I wear them pretty much exclusively from the first moment I can in spring until the last moment I can't in fall. I also used to be averse to having something between my toes but have gotten over the hump. My feet are big, wide and flat and Chacos were a no-go from the beginning, even the wides. In terms of bang for your buck I feel that 3.5 (and counting) full seasons for the $120 price tag is absolutely fair and will gladly pony up for another pair when these finally bite the dust. Just my 2c.


----------



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

Now y’all got me looking at Bedrocks. These look cool. I’ve seen other river folks wearing them. Which model do I get?


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

UseTheSpinMove said:


> Now y’all got me looking at Bedrocks. These look cool. I’ve seen other river folks wearing them. Which model do I get?


I started with the basic "Cairn" model. I'm not convinced the toe contours of the "3D" models adds that much as mine sort of ended up molding to my foot after a season anyways but if it looks like something you'd be into then send it, it's $10 extra. As I understand it the "pro" versions add a little more grip on wet surfaces at the trade off of being a slightly thicker and less "bendy" sole. Usually in the rubber world "stickier" also = "wears out faster" but I've only ever owned the originals so can't comment on that. I like a more barefoot feel so it's not my thing anyway, again probably just user preference. Can't comment much on the II's, looks like they changed the heel strap but I never really had any issues with the velcro strap on the originals, everything except the chaco looking buckle on the inside of your foot was a "set it and forget it" type deal with mine. I only ever open and close one buckle to get in and out.

...Never thought I would have so much to say about sandals 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I've had great service out of the few pairs of these I've had over the years.








Amazon.com | Teva Men's Terra FI 4 Sandal, Cross Terra Black, 11.5 M US | Shoes


Buy Teva Men's Terra FI 4 Sandal, Cross Terra Black, 11.5 M US and other Shoes at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





So it makes perfect sense that they're unavailable. 🙄

I like the Velcro heel strap, so I can just step into\out of them in a whim.
Comfy, durable...


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

i had a set of chacos years ago that i lost that was a set of flip flops with a top synch strap higher up the foot. they stopped making them a long time ago. ozark trail came out with a pair that was comparable but different, but has been discontinued.... please someone make a flip flop with a high strap over the metatarsals!!!!!


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

Another vote for Bedrocks... I'm one season in on them, and won't ever go the Chaco route again. I like the thinner soles in comparison to Chacos as they are lighter and have a more "barefoot" feel to them IMO. The Vibram sole is also legit, and swimming in them isn't an issue either when you kick them into 4x4 mode. I didn't notice a real "break-in" period either with them.

They do remind me of Jesus slippers, and they leave a funny tan line though if you care about that kind of thing... My buddies whom are chaco diehards don't care for them due to the split toe being a P.I.T.A. for wearing socks, but they also wear socks with their Birks which I can't get down on.


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

Ripper said:


> Another vote for Bedrocks... I'm one season in on them, and won't ever go the Chaco route again. I like the thinner soles in comparison to Chacos as they are lighter and have a more "barefoot" feel to them IMO. The Vibram sole is also legit, and swimming in them isn't an issue either when you kick them into 4x4 mode. I didn't notice a real "break-in" period either with them.
> 
> They do remind me of Jesus slippers, and they leave a funny tan line though if you care about that kind of thing... My buddies whom are chaco diehards don't care for them due to the split toe being a P.I.T.A. for wearing socks, but they also wear socks with their Birks which I can't get down on.


The tan-line is the best part.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

azpowell said:


> i had a set of chacos years ago that i lost that was a set of flip flops with a top synch strap higher up the foot. they stopped making them a long time ago. ozark trail came out with a pair that was comparable but different, but has been discontinued.... please someone make a flip flop with a high strap over the metatarsals!!!!!


The Chong! My go-to all summer long sandal. Strap just blew out on me and it looks like Chaco only repairs the classic z models  
Apparently they brought it back under a different name a few years ago, but discontinued it. I would LOVE another pair. Or something similar.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

My wife has been limping her Chong's on for about 15 years. She loves these soo much that about once a year we take a photo of them to send to Chaco and plead that they'll make that model again. That being said, they'll probably suck, as new Chaco's are a shadow of their former selves. Moved on to Bedrock Carin Pro II's this spring, and probably won't look back. And there should be a law, anyone wearing socks with sandals should be renditioned to Texas.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Great news. I just called Chaco and they can repair Chongs. You put them in as Z2s on the form. A full resole and re-strap is $100, but last time I did that I got back basically a new pair of sandals and the quality was much better than current off the shelf Chacos.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

in the not so distant past it was said that the custom Chaco’s, which you could design on their web site, were made in the US and were better quality. Not sure if that’s still true, or even if still an option, but my two custom pairs are still going strong after many river trips and beer pong tourneys.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

azpowell said:


> i had a set of chacos years ago that i lost that was a set of flip flops with a top synch strap higher up the foot. they stopped making them a long time ago. ozark trail came out with a pair that was comparable but different, but has been discontinued.... please someone make a flip flop with a high strap over the metatarsals!!!!!


I remember those. Those were sweet.


----------

